# Braumeister vs Grainfather vs Robobrew



## ekul (27/1/16)

If money isnt an issue, which is the best of these three systems and why? I'm very wary of the robobrew purely because its made by kegking.

The grainfather and Braumeister seem neck and neck however the grainfather comes with a chiller, which would seem to put it out a little in front.

Basically i'm looking for a system that I wont need to upgrade from. My drinking has gone right down recently and as I've only one subject at uni left I'll be working fulltime. So i need an easy brew day as automated as possible.


----------



## lael (27/1/16)

Get a grainfather and stick a brauduino on it for automated control. 

Of course... I'm biased 

I am serious though. Best of both worlds - automated control with good wort production. A few people have done it and I've only gotten good feedback. 

I suspect the robobrew would work just as well, but have t seen one in person yet.


----------



## Cocko (27/1/16)

Having seen them all operate, the GF wins the day for me.....

If you ever want to 'upgrade'?? Does that mean volume? IMO - besides volume GF wins the challenge every day of the week.

If you need volume a 3v will win.

If you need a pat on the back and some kind of me too high five, well BM is your target.

IMHO.


----------



## bradsbrew (27/1/16)

1.German made and quality with automated steps, manufacturers support probably not required.
2.Chinese made but quality without the auto steps great manufacturers support.
3.Chinese made for budget, no pump for recirc. Retailer support will more than likely be required if past element and electronic items are taken into account.

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (27/1/16)

Cocko said:


> Having seen them all operate, the GF wins the day for me.....
> 
> If you ever want to 'upgrade'?? Does that mean volume? IMO - besides volume GF wins the challenge every day of the week.
> 
> ...


Yes, whilst i am personally happy with the grainfather, volume has become an issue for me so 3v wins that side of things. Although i am looking to build a 100L Gf type thingo.


----------



## Blind Dog (27/1/16)

I have a 20L BM, have seen a GF in action and know people that use them, but have only inspected a display robobrew. I wouldn't trade the BM for either of the others, as its a quality piece of kit and suits my other commitments, but I'm pretty sure I'd be more than happy with a GF if I was looking at systems now and wanted to save a bit (well actually a fair bit) of coin. At the robobrew price point, I'd probably go the BIAB in an urn route as the quality of the robobrew unit I looked over was less than convincing.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (28/1/16)

"If money isn't an issue" says the OP.

I would have thought it was the BM then. Larger volumes, German engineering. They're not without issues but I've found their warranty support above and beyond.

I know a lot of CBR guys using both of the other systems and all very happy. The market has certainly changed since I got my BM. Still, The volumetric flexibility of a 50l BM would still keep that ahead for me.


----------



## Siborg (28/1/16)

Having just sold my braumeister for cashflow reasons, I can say it is great. However, the price is a massive downside.I think the grainfather looks good for the price (if you are so inclined, set up automated control). The only issue I had with mine was with the included tap which is easily replaced with a ball valve, and the temp sensor failed which was happily replaced by the retailer. I haven't seen the new braumeisters but I think they've made a few enhancements. If you can get a second-hand brau in good nick (it should be well looked after), get one. Otherwise, I'd splash out on a new grainfather. 

I'm downgrading to a robo brew (as soon as they're in stock) purely for cashflow reasons (I have another expensive hobby). I'll let you know how it goes when I get it.


----------



## cliffo (28/1/16)

I'm using a Robobrew now after previously running a 50l Brau for a few years.

The Brau is a great bit of kit and miles ahead of the Robobrew in both quality and features, however, for the money I am finding the Robobrew more than adequate at getting the job done.

For the time being I'm happy using the Robobrew but can see myself returning to the Brau at some point down the track but as a cheap one vessel system, I'm certainly happy with the Robobrew.


----------



## Fents (28/1/16)

bradsbrew said:


> Although i am looking to build a 100L Gf type thingo.


Like this?


----------



## bradsbrew (28/1/16)

Fents said:


> Like this?


Yes just like that.

Except dodgy, half arsed attempt that will probably be half finished for years because it works as it is.

But apart from that, exactly the same h34r:


----------



## Siborg (28/1/16)

Fents said:


> Like this?


 :icon_drool2:


----------



## MastersBrewery (28/1/16)

Cocko said:


> Having seen them all operate, the GF wins the day for me.....
> 
> If you ever want to 'upgrade'?? Does that mean volume? IMO - besides volume GF wins the challenge every day of the week.
> 
> ...


Just sayin if GF release a larger unit (double batch or bigger) they will own the HB market. Batch size is my only reason for not getting one.


----------



## Cocko (28/1/16)

MastersBrewery said:


> Just sayin if GF release a larger unit (double batch or bigger) they will own the HB market. Batch size is my only reason for not getting one.


They have tried to fill the void with the Uncle but I agree, a double batch capacity system at a relevant price point would blitz it. I am guessing power requirements would demand more than a standard 10a GPO, this would be a restricting factor too.


----------



## DU99 (28/1/16)

What's sparging for BIAB..Most of these need to sparge...i will use My GF...for BIAB as URN


----------



## Goose (28/1/16)

Brad, just get one of these instead


----------



## Batz (28/1/16)

The Braumeister is the benchmark everything else is a cheaper copy.


----------



## manticle (28/1/16)

Buy the braumeister that is for sale on this forum for just slightly more than a grainfather.


----------



## butisitart (29/1/16)

Goose said:


> Brad, just get one of these instead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bradsbrew (29/1/16)

Goose said:


> Brad, just get one of these instead


Actually, this one is closer to what I have in mind.

Except 100L - 150L and instead of the german engineering it will be more like Aussie slap together until it works engineering. And I will have an electric winch, cause I am a lazy fucker.


----------



## alcoadam (29/1/16)

This was a good watch and may answer some questions....



...I'm all for the Brau by the way. :beerbang:


----------



## dicko (29/1/16)

alcoadam said:


> This was a good watch and may answer some questions....
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm all for the Brau by the way. :beerbang:



Great link alcoadam,

Some good info in there for someone wanting to see accurate assessments of at least two of the three systems that were asked for.
Maybe somewhere in cyberspace apart from the video on KK we may see a comparison with the Robobrew


----------



## dicko (29/1/16)

Thread has been tidied up,

Please stay on topic


----------



## takai (29/1/16)

bradsbrew said:


> Yes just like that.
> 
> Except dodgy, half arsed attempt that will probably be half finished for years because it works as it is.
> 
> But apart from that, exactly the same h34r:


Oh like this then:  My new budget Grainfather-esque setup 







I was sorely tempted by the GF after using one and seeing it side by side with the 20L Brau, but in the end the tightarse engineer in me came through and i just built my own.


----------



## Coldspace (30/1/16)

I love my gf , now I double batch in it, provides more than enough premium beer for me and friends.


----------



## Goose (22/2/16)

alcoadam said:


> This was a good watch and may answer some questions....
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm all for the Brau by the way. :beerbang:



great link thanks and also belated thanks to the late Mr Paul Wicksteed who put this together.

I was quite surprised at the efficiency difference between the two units (part 3 05:30).... as well as the pre boil wort clarity difference (part 2, 19:35) with the GF ahead in both.

There seems no doubt though build quality and superior control is where the BM wins.


----------

